# Web Site to find Amtrak's Fares Daily



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All

Can anybody give me the name of the Web site that you can enter your travel days

and It will give you Amtraks fares for all those days with various accomodations.

I remember seeing it here but didnt save the info

thankyou

Tony


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 10, 2016)

amsnag.net


----------

